# My 2 C-Shock looks *** lots of fotds***



## poppy z (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi girls! 

It's been a while... 
My PHD take me a lot of time but I always look your Fotds ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've been totally c-shocked by the new mac collection...OMG I bought all the e/s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I've done a CD palette just for them!
And I really love the frost lipgelées mega and lil'sissler
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My C-shock palette:
close:




open:





and what I've done with the yellow/green/blue colors:

I use:

_no fdt : just studio finish concealor + MSF + bronzing pearls H&M

_s/s lucky jade : base for lid and lower lashline
_going bananas: browbone + inner corner
_eyepopping : lid
_wondergrass : 3/3 part of the lid
_big T : outer corner, big crease and lower lashline
_bang on blue : thin crease
_eye liner "makeup atelier" emerald green : liner + waterline
_mascara zoomlash black

_blush l'oréal "papaye fresh"

_gigglefest l/s
_lil'sissler l/g



































And the other makeup, a rainbow look with the rest of the colors!

I use:
_going bananas: browbone
_chrome yellow: inner corner
_fab & flashy: 2/3 of the lid + crease
_romping: 3/3 of the lid
_bang on blue : outer corner + lower lashline
_passionate : thin crease
_blacktrack f/l : liner + waterline
_mascara zoomlash black

_blush Shu Uemura Orange P53

_ biguine l/l "tequila gold"
_dainty cake l/s
_lil'sissler lipgelée


























Thx for looking


----------



## Lissa (Jul 16, 2007)

WOW gorgeous! I love the palette you made.

And your hair colour is stunning


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 16, 2007)

Just Wow!!!!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 16, 2007)

i like the second one on you a lot more but both are still great!!!


----------



## MaddyMoo (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome looks, love that cd! the second look is my fav


----------



## zori (Jul 16, 2007)

These are gorgeous. Wow, I especially like the 2nd look!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 16, 2007)

*GORGEOUS!!!! Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## Hilly (Jul 16, 2007)

I love both looks! Especially your cd you made. You should do a tutorial on how to make that!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 16, 2007)

beautiful!
love the cd case!!


----------



## poppy z (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you girls for your nice comments
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_I love both looks! Especially your cd you made. You should do a tutorial on how to make that!_

 
It's done...but I did it a long time ago... On my makeup blog I explain how to do it with refill blush pan and I put a lots of pictures to explain


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 16, 2007)

Love the rainbow look.  Really pretty!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 16, 2007)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## entipy (Jul 16, 2007)

OMG! You are just sooo pretty!!! That second look is wonderful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And your CD/palette idea. Awesome!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jul 16, 2007)

WOW!!! you look gorgeous girl!! Could you PLEASE do a tut for the 1st look? it's pure perfection!


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, I love the 2nd look!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 16, 2007)

Fantastic. You rock dramatic looks VERY well.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

So beautiful!!  And your hair colour is the perfect red!  Do you mind if I ask if you got it coloured professionally or if you used an at-home dye?  If you did it yourself, what kind did you use?


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 16, 2007)

Both looks are stunning! Love them!


----------



## clare (Jul 16, 2007)

They both look soo good!! And i love love your hair color..looks amazing. And what camera do u use?


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 16, 2007)

gorgeous! i love the second one!!!!!!!!!!!! how did you make your palette for c shock.. that's sooo cute!!


----------



## Pei (Jul 16, 2007)

Both look preeety! 

I like the second one better. Lovely colour placement.

U look really gorgeous with red hair =)


----------



## poppy z (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SnowWhiteQueen* 

 
_So beautiful!!  And your hair colour is the perfect red!  Do you mind if I ask if you got it coloured professionally or if you used an at-home dye?  If you did it yourself, what kind did you use?_

 
I do my color alone with professional L'oréal product called "Majirouge"(not the colorations you find at the supermarket). And I do a mix with oxydation cream. It's very simple and less expensive that the hairdresser!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Thanks to all of you!
The 2d look seems to be your fav!


----------



## lsperry (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey, poppy z. I thought you were the one who did a tutorial of the cd palette: “personal mac palette”- http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=41917. The pictures are gone, though (or maybe it's my computer).

And I love both looks.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, I love these. My favorite is the second one, I wish I could wear something like that! I love the black and white checked shirt that youre wearing.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 16, 2007)

pretty


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 16, 2007)

Very pretty looks!  The green is my favorite!


----------



## Jaim (Jul 16, 2007)

I love the first one, your hair is looking really nice too!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 16, 2007)

LOVING the CD case idea!!! Very cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both looks are beautiful as always but the 2nd is my fav


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 16, 2007)

theyre both stunning, and the palette is amazing!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 16, 2007)

Gorgeous! and ur hair looks FAB!


----------



## Saints (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome! And the cd pallette is pretty sweet


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 16, 2007)

Love It!!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 16, 2007)

i love them both and ur hair look amazing! that color suits u so well


----------



## squirlymoo (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Girl, you look fantastic. Absolutely gorgeous. And your hair! I love the color, it suits you beautifully.


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 16, 2007)

very pretty 
Love love love the second look


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow! I'm deeply impressed by your wonderful m/u-looks and your charisma! You're gorgeous!


----------



## LordxCupcake (Jul 16, 2007)

WOW! Those were absolutely beautiful! And I must say..that I love your new hair style and color on you!!


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 16, 2007)

gorgeous!! Your new haircolor is very pretty.. really warms up your complexion.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 17, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 17, 2007)

You are so talented and you look gorgeous! Both looks were beautiful and your hair is lovely. I always look forward to your FOTD pictures. Thanks for sharing them


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 17, 2007)

*






Both these looks are *KILLER* on you!!!! Bright colors suit you very well, Poppy!*

*Every time I see you have a new FOTD, I immediately go to it..I love to see your looks!!!*

*I think those palettes you make are adorable, and SO unique! They're twice as nice as the traditional store-bought MAC palettes; so creative you are!*

*And Poppy; that hair color-------STUNNING!!!!!!! That hair color really does wonders for you...Your complexion looks so good against your hair color, and it really makes your eyes stand out. This is 'your' color...no doubt...it was made for you!*

*Plain and simple; you look gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*PS: Please keep posting regular FOTD's...I L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VE to see your wonderfully creative looks (oh...and if you have time, a Tutorial-or two
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-would be nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 17, 2007)

Honestly, I think C-Shock suits you perfectly. You look amazing you really rock those colours and somehow in a very natural way too...the eyes and the lips are just gorgeous


----------



## poppy z (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*





Both these looks are *KILLER* on you!!!! Bright colors suit you very well, Poppy!*

*Every time I see you have a new FOTD, I immediately go to it..I love to see your looks!!!*

*I think those palettes you make are adorable, and SO unique! They're twice as nice as the traditional store-bought MAC palettes; so creative you are!*

*And Poppy; that hair color-------STUNNING!!!!!!! That hair color really does wonders for you...Your complexion looks so good against your hair color, and it really makes your eyes stand out. This is 'your' color...no doubt...it was made for you!*

*Plain and simple; you look gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*PS: Please keep posting regular FOTD's...I L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VE to see your wonderfully creative looks (oh...and if you have time, a Tutorial-or two
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-would be nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*_

 
O thank you so much....
you really touch me!!! everyone here too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes I love my red hair. I was afraid to not be able to use some colors in makeup but I can wear everything! I'm so happy!

And if you want to see all my makeups, everyday I post on my blog (you could see the adress in my profil). Hope you will visited it soon


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 17, 2007)

I LOVE THE PALETTE IDEA! and the looks of course. Epecially the green one


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 17, 2007)

Beautiful! Love your palette too!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jul 17, 2007)

i love your hair color... freakin gorgeous.
and i love how you change the shape of your brows in the looks.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 18, 2007)

i love your hair that colour! you're soo gorgeous!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 18, 2007)

I love both looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did a great job!


----------



## nyrak (Jul 18, 2007)

So gorgeous!  Glad you are back : )


----------



## Eoraptor (Jul 18, 2007)

Very cute and colorful!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 18, 2007)

*1st, your palette is awesome. *
*2nd, your make-up is flawless (as usual)*
*3rd, you are soooo pretty and I love your hair color.*

*You are just gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## tadzio79 (Jul 18, 2007)

Beautiful!!!
I'm in LOVE with your 2nd look!


----------



## linkas (Jul 18, 2007)

Great as always!! I love the 1st!!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 18, 2007)

Beautiful and stunning! I love the CD Palette as well!


----------



## PomPoko (Jul 18, 2007)

You are so gorgeous! I love your hair.
Both the looks are pretty but the first one is so pretty, i think the colours suit you so well


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 18, 2007)

Gorgeous! And i love that cd idea!


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy B-day, btw!!!


----------



## Joke (Jul 18, 2007)

You pretty girl! That hair color suits you like the best!


----------



## marieeve2010 (Jul 18, 2007)

your looks are always so pretty! thanks for sharing!


----------



## maggiep07 (Jul 21, 2007)

love both looks!
the second one is so hot, love the bang on blue on lower lash line, it really ties everything together great!
thanks for sharing!!


----------



## snowkei (Jul 21, 2007)

love the combo!!!!!!!!!!!!!ooooh I wanna steal them all!!!!LOL  and love ur palette!!!!


----------



## munchkinhead (Jul 23, 2007)

i love ur hair colour, it suits u very much!


----------



## kk-skinny (Jul 24, 2007)

i love the looks! and i really like the pallette, god i wish i could be creative enough to make one haha


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2007)

stunning! i love that little cd palette! great idea!
and i love both of the looks. i bought everything too except for mega lipgelee. in which, i wish i did.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice! The first one is my favourite!!


----------



## KTB (Jul 24, 2007)

LOVE the second look on you!


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow. This is gorgeous! Love your new color too by the way.


----------



## MissDiva (Nov 9, 2007)

the second look is so gorgeous!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 9, 2007)

That cd palette is so clever!


----------



## anickia (Nov 9, 2007)

you are beautiful!!! and the red hair is hot.


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful...I Love The Hair Color.


----------

